# chukin' angry



## justturnin (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I am making another attempts at a lidded box and my POS PSI chuck keeps spitting out the blank. I tried slow, I tried fast, I tried every speed in between w/ the same results. I now remember why I quit messing with boxes and such, because my chuck is WEAK!!!! 

Well I will be buying another chuck in the near future and wanted feedback on what you use. I always hear good things about NOVA but what other options are there? Should I upgrade to a better PSI?

Ohh another thing, there are no signs of damage when it comes out, it's like the jaws are just rounded over, like cheap soft metal.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 23, 2012)

I've used this wood river chuck from woodcraft for about a year, Chris. It's been a good one for me. Iv'e got the jumbo jaws and #3 jaw set to go with it. I need to get the #1 jaws also. I have no complaints so far with any of them.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that chuck, but you can true up the jaws with a carbide tool. I've had to do that with my grizzly chucks(Vicmarc knockoff). That effectively sharpens the jaw angle as well. 

I like my Vicmarc chucks better than my talon or the grizzly chucks, but every major brand has got fans.


----------



## arkie (Jul 23, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Well I am making another attempts at a lidded box and my POS PSI chuck keeps spitting out the blank. I tried slow, I tried fast, I tried every speed in between w/ the same results. I now remember why I quit messing with boxes and such, because my chuck is WEAK!!!!
> 
> Well I will be buying another chuck in the near future and wanted feedback on what you use. I always hear good things about NOVA but what other options are there? Should I upgrade to a better PSI?
> 
> Ohh another thing, there are no signs of damage when it comes out, it's like the jaws are just rounded over, like cheap soft metal.



There's SuperNova and the Oneway Talon. I have one of each and am happy with both. If I were doing it over and had the money, I believe I'd go with VicMarc.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 23, 2012)

Its hard to beat the Nova G3, its my everyday chuck.
I recently got the Nova Titan for larger turning, still working up to spinning those larger items.

I have also heard good things about the Oneway chucks.
Good luck with your decision.
Tom


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 4 Vicmarc chucks and one Nova chuck. I love the Vics and I like the nova. I have 2 120s and 2 100s and have them all set with different jaws. I use them for bowls and some odd stuff. I use the Nova exclusively for expansion chucking into the base of peppermills. It bugs me, because it's tightening wind is the reverse of the Vics. I got the Nova on a great deal from Woodcraft, if I remember correctly it was the chuck and 4 different sets of jaws for about $180. I think they have that deal every few months. It is a fine chuck for small stuff, but probably would not be up to anything too big. I think I would trust the 100 Vic with anything I could get into it. So, that is my experience and I'm stuck with it.


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 23, 2012)

I had 2 super nova chucks and finally gave them away.They would not stay tight ,te reverse action drove me crazy, and the gears seemed stiff.My oneway stronghold works great my vicmark works better.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not familiar with the PSI but I haven’t heard of many problems either. How are the jaws profiled and made for? I have Nova’s (SN’s, SN2’s, and G3’s) and have never had a problem. For boxes or other small extended work Nova makes spigot jaws (either 35mm or 45mm), for large extended work the 100mm powergrips. You don’t say how long your spigot/tenons are. I suspect the jaws being used are not made to hold unsupported work for hollowing or the tenon is much too short.

I have never had the jaws on my Novas come loose but I guess anything can happen. Some turners still insist on putting a dovetail on a tenon with Nova jaws. With the first catch this can deform the wood and the jaws will appear to have become loose. 

In addition to the Novas I have a Woodriver like Dane linked to. It worked fine but I equipped it with the #1 jaws for light work after I got Novas. 
For the same price you can get a SN2 from the Teknatool service center.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> ...I got the Nova on a great deal from Woodcraft, if I remember correctly it was the chuck and 4 different sets of jaws for about $180. ...



I bought mine a ~ couple years ago during such a sale. It's the only chuck I've ever owned so I don't know enough to compare to anything. I like it, but the direction of tighten and loosen is opposite of what I think should be intuitive. Maybe it's because of the direction of rotation of the lathe and has to be that way for that design of chuck.

:dunno:


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got a flier from Craft Supply which is a dealer in Utah that sells woodturning tools etc. They are also know as the woodturners catalogue. It has what appears to be a pretty good deal on the Super Nova 2. You might check this out. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Hot_Summer_Deals___Teknatool_SuperNova2_Chuck_with_2_Inch_Jaws___tekna_super2_jaws?Args=

Disclaimer: I do not work for them, know any of them or profit from this. I am just passing along information. I have never used this particular chuck, but have seen many in pictures on these pages. I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting this.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 24, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I'm not familiar with that chuck, but you can true up the jaws with a carbide tool. I've had to do that with my grizzly chucks(Vicmarc knockoff). That effectively sharpens the jaw angle as well.
> 
> I like my Vicmarc chucks better than my talon or the grizzly chucks, but every major brand has got fans.




Thank you to the good Doctor. Tried this out and worked like a charm. Finished up my lidded box and am pretty happy with it. Sorry no pics because it will be going to a fellow WB member.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2012)

That's cool, Chris! I'm glad to know I've finally had a good idea... I can't wait to tell my wife!


----------



## drycreek (Jul 24, 2012)

> That's cool, Chris! I'm glad to know I've finally had a good idea... I can't wait to tell my wife!



Surely you don't think shes going to agree with you.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2012)

drycreek said:


> > That's cool, Chris! I'm glad to know I've finally had a good idea... I can't wait to tell my wife!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you don't think shes going to agree with you.



She's not, but I'm gonna tell her anyway!:i_dunno:


----------



## drycreek (Jul 25, 2012)

I like your attitude, I lean that way and keep getting told to straighten up (by the BOSS).


----------

